# So I went on a trip,



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

The hotel bar had an "aquarium" I was told.
Neat! "Lets go check it out honey!" I said to my wife.
Away we go. I was in shock and awe. The "aquarium" was actually the bar itself. 
A 30 foot long bar, 5 inches deep and 16 inches wide. Cichlids too big to fit in the 5 inch deep water were malformed and swimming sideways. Couldn't even see any air at all. Fish are not getting proper light, seems all fluorescent. Barely any colors. 
I was heartbroken, this is a 5 star hotel. Do I say something to management?
*flaming

Next off we go to an aquarium near cincinatti. Once again, disappointment. 
The substrate here was dollar store glass marbles. Yes they had a lot of rocks, but the tank was round and they had a huge water pipe sending a jet of water into the tank. All the cichlids were facing the same direction and swimming just to stay stationary. Colors were highly muted. Incandescent flood lights hung above the tank. I wanted to buy a test kit and test the water parameters. 

Neon tetras kept in dark except for black lights. 
The reef exhibits only had anemones in them, with some clown fish and tangs. The rest was resin castings. *Conf*

These 'exhibits for research' are highly disappointing. How can an aquarium with the cash flow that it has not properly setup the tanks? I have come to the conclusion that researchers in these fields are knuckleheads. 

I compare it to a kid who goes to college to study the ecosystem, water flows, temperature, climate, mating and behaviors for 6 years and still cant get it right when all anyone had to do was ask a farmer.


I applaud each and everyone of you in this forum. You have all taken the time to perfect your aquarium and give this hobby a good representation of its enthusiasts. I am proud to be a part of that.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

This is the kind of stuff that is so disappointing to hear about. Thank you for sharing though! And I agree, places like that, huh, we at home can have better representations of natural habitat, behaviors, intelligence, and reproduction of so many different kinds of fish. I would bet most of us have a stronger urge for new knowledge on the fish that keep us, then the people responsible for putting them on display for public.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree to


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Unfortunately most people don't keep fish,they just get them and put them in water.Then they die(if their lucky) or live a miserable life of suffering.I may be a" fish nut",but I'm alright with that as myfish seem to be nuts for me.It is truely a shame what some businesses will do to draw public attention($).I would say something to the hotel .
I hope the "space" they provide for people is more well thought out.
It is true that the members of this site are the best,even in times of diffaculty,and being fed all the wrong info from our vendors,we still try to do better and seek correct info and many times go way farther than they ever would have thought they would "just for a fish".Be me a "fish nut" or not I'm proud to be a member of this site!
Sorry your trips to try to enjoy fish even more turned out lousy.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

You have the names and addresses of these two establishments?

I would like to say a few carefully chosen words to management. 

And does the SPCA include fish among species they protect?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with CAM, and my first thought was spca probably doesn't give a rats--- about fish,but possibly fish in a commercial setting is different.
I am one who does not really doesn't try to keep up with the Smiths or value the opinion of those I don't care for,so probably would have said something to the management ,been labled a whatever,finished my drink and said here's your tip "change your water and upgrade your tank".


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Been researching on the internet for any cases of SPCA involvement of tropical fish or prosecution examples involving mistreatment if tropical fish.

No luck so far but doing it on my phone is tough on my eyes. Going to look more when I get to my computer.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I spent 45 minutes looking on the internet for any evidence the SPCA or Humane Society gets involved in such cases. Came up empty. Either I'm not doing a good job of searching or they just don't consider tropical fish within their authority to investigate. Odd.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

well if anyone wants names of the establishments I can give them. One being an aquarium in and of itself was kind of a shock to me. 
Anyone of the members of this site could goto that aquarium and upgrade the tank of their respective expertise in a manner that would produce awe in the guests visiting. 
Heck just lighting upgrades would make 400% increases.
I went home last night and feed mine a little extra.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I would be in on at least trying to help these fish out. I'm sure I could gain the support of my local club. And our pres is friends with like everyone in the state of Florida with a fish tank it seems like! He goes to all the conventions. He's huge into conservation.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I think the least we could do is report these two establishments to these folks: 

SPCA of Cincinnati

Worst they can do is say, "sorry, we don't handle tropical fish issues".


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

how about the nutballs at PETA?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ha ya, all you would have to do is say "those fish are unhappy" and they would try and get the hotel shut down ha. I really wouldn't feel bad for the owners. Even though there "just fish" they still have feelings are being kept in the wrong housing.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha I think PETA nuts might be the best choice here. Thats just really really sad. I haven't seen any humane society and I tried looking a little. I think best course of action...get the PETA nuts to picket the hotel and aquarium.


----------

